# Now a TTRS roadster owner - first Audi



## Nicoboyo (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi people,

I'm a new owner of a 2011 TTRS roadster in very high spec and 40K on the clock. This is my first Audi after a varied car history of Japanese & German cars but I am loving the car so far!

Unfortunately in the early days I may have summised it's suffering the TPMS/Haldex ecu/pump/oil filter issue from the reaserch I have done so far. Thankfully it's not detracting from how much I am loving the car. Just expect a few questions from me going forwards 😀

God bless sport exhaust mode! 

nic.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nic, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

What a car, welcome


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Warm welcome @Nicoboyo - now where are those pictures? 😜


----------



## kerensa (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello fellow newbie @Nicoboyo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Nic... welcome, come on let's see a pic or two 👍🏻


----------



## Nicoboyo (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks all. I’ve been rather busy recently and weather is being super English so once it’s better I shall get a pic or two.

I have a few jobs to sort in the mean time anyway, including a clean!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!  
This post is worth a read if the Mk2 Roadster is new to you. Pay special attention to the Roof Flap Servo R&R post as it may help avoid any issues with the top operation later on - 








FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium


Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB). Section Index -...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the mod projects!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## the moderator (Mar 10, 2015)

The TTRS is a mighty machine 👍


----------

